# Coming off GH what adjustments to diet



## Dano78911 (Sep 17, 2022)

Hey folks
Quite new here this is my first post other then a intro 

Looking for advice on cal intake while taking a couple months off hgh.

I started 5 months ago, this was my first time trying. Pretty happy with the results.

Got my BF from roughly 18% down to 12% ish (compared to online pics I’m only guessing)

This was all done during a calorie surplus 

Im 47 years old been moving weights around for just under 3 years. Did a bit in my 20’s but poor diet led me to minimal results 

Would like to keep my BF where it is while taking time off gh

Do you guys typically do a maintenance phase or even maybe a deficit calorie phase?  Do you lower your carbs in this time?

Appreciate the help


----------

